# This is disgusting! I will never buy this ice cream again.



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I always ate this stuff but not anymore. Just nasty! My friend told me about this.

http://youtu.be/zQ5TMj4c5FE


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Fixed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tillamook , all the way.!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just because I am always a devil's advocate - Breyers Ice Cream Doesn't Melt?

I will say, it's interesting because that container does not claim to be "ice cream" - just vanilla flavored *what???* Same with McDonalds "Soft Serve Vanilla Cone" - it is never claimed to be ice cream. Though I have to admit that's my favorite treat in the summer.

Still think it's gross. Give me good old fashioned ice-cream any day.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Soo... No argument there beyond "eww"? No investigation into the ingredients, production process, marketing targets, or that Breyers isn't even ice cream. It doesn't meet the FDA requirements to be called ice cream, it's a frozen dairy desert, therefore it isn't a true comparison to put it against ice creams. 

There are regulation ice creams that do not melt. Doesn't mean they are poison. They just add things like gums to prevent melting, because consumers don't want ice cream that melts immediately on hot days.

This is not evidence of harm.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Follow up video. It looks like all breyers ice cream is the same nasty stuff with Nitrogen chemicals in it. Buy Nestle.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Ohh, nitrogen chemicals. Scary.

I'm still not seeing proof of harm.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ApuetsoT said:


> Ohh, nitrogen chemicals. Scary.
> 
> I'm still not seeing proof of harm.


It not melting and molding is proof.


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

That's just nasty as nasty can get i'm never touching that ice cream again!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

This fellow has a very interesting but (intriguing youtube channel), this one might be more alarming. I don't eat cereal mainly cause of the sugar but wow.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Buy Nestle.


 I find it interesting that you get all woogity about non melting ice cream and giving retired race horses a new lease on life, yet you openly support a multinational that's history of human rights violations go back decades!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I find it interesting that you get all woogity about non melting ice cream and giving retired race horses a new lease on life, yet you openly support a multinational that's history of human rights violations go back decades!


Literally came here to say this lol. Supporting Nestle is just about the worst company to support


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> It not melting and molding is proof.


No, that's not proof of harm. Those are just things that make you uncomfortable. 

Find out exactly what it is in those products that prevents the melting, then find me research that proves that ingredient is harmful under normal use. 

Nor is mold proof of anything. People lose their minds when food doesn't mold. You leave food out for a week room temperature, things may mold. Find me the difference that predisposes Breyers to mold faster, then find the support for why that is also harmful. 

That is how you prove harm. Not with sensationalist YouTube videos and feelings.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

"Nasty" is a taste issue, and thus a highly subjective one - like Twinkies. I have eaten fermented shark in Iceland - it comes with a nice, subtle aroma of ammonia, yup - the stuff you smell when you clean out your horse's stall. As I write this, I am literally breathing nitrogen (just contaminated with oxygen, CO2, water vapor, and noble gasses), and so far, so good! (Knock on wood, eh?)

So the question really isn't, "Is it pretty to look at?", but rather, "What, if anything, will it do to my liver?"


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

As for the cereal video, which I really don't want to waste my time watching. In assuming it is based around the idea that if you blend up cereal into a slurry, you can use a magnet to draw out iron pieces.
Its not revolutionary or controversial that a product fortified with iron would have magnetic properties when in an appropriate state. Your not finding metal filings in your raisin bran.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not a huge ice cream eater but I enjoy it every once in a while. 

If you want to be sure what is in yours just make it yourself, it's easy. 

1/2 cup of half and half
2 tablespoons of sugar
1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract (sometimes I'll grind a few vanilla beans also)

Pour contents into a quart ziplock freezer bag and seal tightly
grab a gallon size freezer ziplock baggie and put ice and 1/2 a cup of kosher salt or canning salt in it. Put the quart size bag of your ingredients into the gallon bag of salt and ice. Seal the bag and shake around for about 5 or 10 minutes and you have your own ice cream. Take the quart bag out of the ice salt mix, open and serve.
For other flavors, I've only added fruit after the ice cream was made but I guess you can experiment. 

I love making ice cream with my one nieces kids, they think that it is so neat to make your own and it's super easy.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Mmmmm, I like Hagen Dazs, but I'm not gonna put it in a bowl and watch it melt; gonna _eat_ it donchaknow.

But if you buy packaged food at King_Alberts_Safe_Mart, you probably don't want to start looking too closely at what you're actually eating . . . might put you off yer feed  But, at the same time, it is highly unlikely that it's gonna hurt you, either short, or long term. FDA, for better or worse.

Back in The Good Old Days, people used to get sick and die from eating bread made with moldy grain, veggies with botulism, or "farm-fresh" meats with various problems, so I'd say we are better off overall, visually disgusting or not.

Just remember that there are people who make money by convincing you to buy "organic", or "gluten free", or "non-gmo", or "whatever_the_latest_fad_is" products, and while they probably aren't lying, they undoubtedly aren't telling you the whole story, either.

Friends, it's called "Critical Thinking", and it's entirely up to you to put it to work. Otherwise you're just another sheep in the flock. Baaaaa.

My $.02, and worth every penny :-D

Steve


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Be an educated consumer. Whether it is about food, housing, cars, of horse hooves......

Just sayin'.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

mmshiro said:


> As I write this, I am literally breathing nitrogen (just contaminated with oxygen, CO2, water vapor, and noble gasses), and so far, so good! (Knock on wood, eh?)


Nitrogen.

Here is a true story from more-than-a few years ago.

A very popular Physics professor used to offer an Introduction to Physics class for Freshman/Sophomore students; "Physics in Everyday Life". One of the things he did was to freeze things in Liquid Nitrogen (LN2: a cryogenic fluid at ~70K); freeze a banana, and it breaks like glass, freeze an inflated balloon, and it deflates. as it warms back up, it re-inflates. Cool stuff; Science 

Anyway, he would always come over to my lab and mooch a cryostat full of LN2, as I always had it available in bulk. One afternoon on my way back from lunch, I noticed the Fire Department parked at the back door in full regalia, and as I drove past, I saw a fully suited fireman gingerly toting out _my_ cryostat . . . I had to stop and ask WTF?

Turns out that one of the students was sitting next to the cryostat of LN2 while Dr. B___ gave his presentation, and naturally, it was evaporating, and a mist of cold gaseous Nitrogen was flowing out of the 'stat, and down across the lab bench. (Think B-grade horror movies.) After the class, this student approached Dr. B, and complained that he had recklessly exposed her to Nitrogen Vapors :-O He laughed, and informed her that she was breathing 80% Nitrogen, and let it pass. Apparently she got mad, and dialed 911 . . . They confiscated my cryostat as evidence, and hauled the student off in an ambulance. Eventually I did get my cryostat back, but her parents threatened to sue The University, and they settled out of court.

True, I promise, just as I have related it; we teased Dr. B. about it for a long time. We also went around and taped DHMO (Dihydrogen Monoxide) warnings on all of the drinking fountains in the building, but the Department of Public Safety (campus cops) made us take them down.

What? You didn't know about DHMO in drinking fountains? Better go here and check it out . . .

Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide


Steve


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

george the mule said:


> he had recklessly exposed her to Nitrogen Vapors :-O


:rofl:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am going to chalk this up to label bashing and too much time on the internet.

Consumers have caused companies to make these concoctions and many others. We eat only the most pristine fruit and veggies (no blemishes) we buy only the pinkest meat (thinking its fresh) we buy things labeled Gluten Free, Whole Grain, Low Carb - and never do our homework- until someone puts a video on youtube and we are properly mortified!

As another poster pointed out - things were not so "good" in the good old days - we have it pretty good now.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Overly melodramatic nonsense
Already said but:
Its not sold as ice cream - its sold as a frozen dessert
If you want ice cream then buy ice cream. Simple
What's with the 'nasty'?
Does it taste nasty? If it does then don't buy it. I've eaten it and can't say that it was remotely what I'd describe as nasty. 
If by nasty you're referring to the 'modified milk products' then that's a comment based on complete lack of scientific knowledge. 
The milk might be modified but there's no health and safety issues and everything that's 'modified' was once just plain milk. The processes used aren't in any way dangerous
The main benefits of doing it is to give milk products a longer self life
There is a political side to this but since the forum doesn't get into things like that I'll go no further on that one.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> It not melting and molding is proof.


A McDonalds cheeseburger also won't mold if left out. 

That still won't stop me from endulging in its salty artery-clogging *deliciousness* from time to time. 

Neither will "gross" videos of ice cream. 

Really, if you are _that_ worried about what you put into your body, *you should not be eating ice cream at all*. It's not exactly healthy.

I must say, you are having an odd week with all these _"I hate this"_ posts Hoofpic.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The 'not melting' isn't a bi-product of something sinister or scary 
These frozen desserts contain things like guar gum to slow the melting down - they're all FDA approved and found in lots of products.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I find it interesting that you get all woogity about non melting ice cream and giving retired race horses a new lease on life, yet you openly support a multinational that's history of human rights violations go back decades!


And animals as well. One of the things I find so frustrating in the grocery store is that it so difficult to know who is making what. As an example that kinda fits here, awhile back there was really bad abuse at a Ohio Dairy. But no information could be found as to which products/ brands to avoid to not support them. Didn't mean mot go to far off topic.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't eat fast food, but ice cream? I'll still eat it. *shrug* And the cereal too.
Apparently everything is bad for you/will kill you, so who even cares. LOL. :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

george the mule said:


> We also went around and taped DHMO (Dihydrogen Monoxide) warnings on all of the drinking fountains in the building, but the Department of Public Safety (campus cops) made us take them down.
> 
> What? You didn't know about DHMO in drinking fountains? Better go here and check it out . . .
> 
> Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide



You beat me to it! DHMO - really scary stuff :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you just completely eschew any food that has the word "Modified" in the ingredients list you can pretty much avoid the Frankenfoods. 

We don't know that they harm us, but if you are concerned about it, that word alone will help you keep them out of your diet.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like a fried bologna sandwich on occasion and people love to say "YUCK, do you know how they make that stuff?". I tell them I don't want to know because I like it and it doesn't matter. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. LOL


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I think if you were to delve into any food product, you would find something 'nasty' about it. I try not to think too much about it. If you are so worried, then grow your own food so you know exactly what is in it (although, you would still likely have herbicide & pesticide residuals). 

I do not eat ice cream, but even if I did I doubt that video would stop me. I can guarantee that anything processed or made in a factory has something in it that would turn your stomach.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:bowwdown: :bowwdown: :bowwdown:....

Thank-you to each and every poster who responded in like...
Use your head, use your brains...
If in doubt do some research and not believe everything seen on You-tube. :icon_rolleyes:
I went to snopes to see what that company reported...
http://www.snopes.com/breyers-ice-cream-melt/

I am so happy to see no bashing or bandwagon jumping on take place from most....
I instead saw a educated audience offer refuted information that many of the "horrors" are useful ingredients and practices we live with daily.
Loved the side stories as they were entertaining and uplifting to a thread otherwise full of complaint and horror of horrors...

Oh... this morning I had Kellogg's Raisin Bran cereal and later I will enjoy a small dish of Breyers Ice Cream to me, officially it is Breyers dessert...either way it is great on a hot summer day to cool you off.

For now...I will continue to read, :rofl: and be enlightened by the members here ..
:wave:...

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I like a fried bologna sandwich on occasion and people love to say "YUCK, do you know how they make that stuff?". I tell them I don't want to know because I like it and it doesn't matter. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. LOL


LOL, Every once in a while I get a hankering for a bologna sandwich. It has to be just so too, just like I had it when I was a kid coming in from swimming in the cold ocean shivering and starving to death. 

It has to be on crummy white bread (the kind that sticks to the roof of your mouth) with lettuce, tomato (with a little black pepper on it), a slice of american cheese, and mayo. 

This is something that I will crave and eat about once a year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, I'm late to the party, but the simple answer is make some farmer friends and buy anything you don't grow or raise yourself from them, and as much as you can from scratch using those raw ingredients. That's pretty much my approach, with the exception of Cheetos and Twizzlers. There's nary a 'natural' ingredient in either of those, but guilty pleasures are guilty pleasures!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

A Breyers Frozen Dairy Dessert melts. 
My mother left a 1.5 quart container on the counter the other day and it melted. I put it back in the freezer to harden it, but you can tell it had melted. Look around the sides of the picture of the top picture.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

updownrider said:


> A Breyers Frozen Dairy Dessert melts.
> My mother left a 1.5 quart container on the counter the other day and it melted. I put it back in the freezer to harden it, but you can tell it had melted. Look around the sides of the picture of the top picture.


 I don't like hard ice cream or frozen desserts so I tend to let mine melt a bit and then mush them up - yes Breyers will do that!!
On the other hand if I'm out and buy an ice cream cone I'd rather have less melt because I end up looking like a small child that should be wearing a pelican bib


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

^I try to eat my cones in an air conditioned ice cream shop so it is not all over my face and hands. Carvel is my favorite.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm still going to eat it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I don't like hard ice cream or frozen desserts so I tend to let mine melt a bit and then mush them up - yes Breyers will do that!!


My dad always puts his ice cream in the microwave for a few seconds to let it melt a little before he eats it. 

I always thought he was crazy for doing that ... now I find myself letting my ice cream set in the bowl for 10-15 minutes on the counter before I eat it.:grin: I like it just a smidge melted!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not just me then!!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought the OP claimed fake ice cream doesn't melt, Breyers in particular. That is why I posted pictures of melted Breyers fake ice cream. 
I, too, put my ice cream in the microwave to soften. But the pictures I posted were genuine melted fake ice cream left out in the Florida heat.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I also microwave my ice cream a bit... but it's so I can scoop it easier, though I do like it a bit soft. Never liked Breyers enough to buy it, but I won't turn it down if it's offered to me, even after that video.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

sarahfromsc said:


> Be an educated consumer. Whether it is about food, housing, cars, of horse hooves......
> 
> Just sayin'.


Absolutely. And being educated does not mean getting information from random youtube videos. You need to know the research and sources of the information, not just from some guy doing a grade school science "experiment".


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I did some real research on Breyers on youtube. This is what I found:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I just snorted some ice tea!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if Breyers has two products; ice cream and dairy dessert. I think you can't use "ice cream' if it doesn't use milk and cream. the other stuff uses 'modified milk product' which sounds a bit like plastic.

reminds me of a ficticious company name created by "the Onion" to describe some Chinese Sea Food processsing corporation. the called it:

"Amalgamated Salvage Fisheries and Polymer Injection Group"

That makes me laugh EVERY time. It's so right on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

To be called ice cream it has to contain (I think) at least 10% dairy cream.
Breyer still make ice cream
The ingredients on their Natural Vanilla Ice Cream lists - milk, cream, sugar, natural flavoring (Vanilla) and Vegetable Gum (Tara). The gum comes from Tara trees so not a manufactured chemical. 
I looked at Ben and Jerry's vanilla ice cream ingredients - also contains gum (guar) plus egg yolks and red seaweed extract as a thickener
Friendly's Vanilla Ice Cream - also contains Guar Gum, Mono And Diglycerides, Xanthan Gum & Carrageenan (red seaweed extract), 
I'm wondering why the guy in the video is singling out Breyer?
Did he also not bother to research the difference between ice cream and frozen dessert?


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

He is either to stupid to understand the difference or is a drama junkie and loves stirring the pot. He is comparing apples to oranges. Frozen dairy dessert is not ice cream. It can't be labeled ice cream. There are FDA regulations that determine what constitutes ice cream and a frozen dairy dessert doesn't fit the definition. But....frozen dairy desserts are created to be shelf stable (as well as healthier) close approximations of fresh made, premium quality items that you would fund in say 5 Star restaurants without the price and with all of the convenience. Personally if I am not in the mood or don't have time to make my own then a small carton of Breyers All Natural is my go to.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

That came out wrong. By healthier I do no necessarily refer to frozen dairy desserts but any product slapped in a box made to resemble something else but contains perhaps fewer calories, lower fat, no sugar, whatever.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem with ice cream (and this includes most brands) are the emulsifiers. Emulsifiers can worsen intestinal inflammation. Carrageenan is so inflammatory it is used to trigger inflammatory bowel disease in rodents for research purposes. It has been linked to colon cancer. That's not something I want to be eating. 

I prefer Publix brand, as it is carrageenan free.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

The worst thing about that frozen desert is the dairy content... it'd have me expelling from both ends! Not to mention the inflammation it would cause! Horrific! 

I can't argue against "fad diets" because, while a dairy allergy/intolorence is still fairly uncommon in the developed world, people feeding into the fad mean that more companies produce junk food that I can eat, lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

My mother just bought 2 tubs of Breyers this week and I told her not to eat it and toss it out. She said, she will still eat it.


----------

